# [gelöst] von LILO auf grub2 umsteigen

## oliver2104

Hallo,

ich möchte jetzt doch schön langsam von LILO auf Grub2 umsteigen.

meine gut funktionierende lilo.conf sieht so aus:

```

boot=/dev/sda

map=/boot/map

vga=normal

lba32

prompt

timeout=50

default=Win7-64

# Win7_64

other=/dev/sda1

label=Win7-64

# Gentoo64

image=/boot/kernel_gentoo64

root=/dev/sdb1

read-only

label=Gentoo64
```

die Systemvoraussetzungen sollten bei einer Umstellung auf grub2 aber genau so bleiben.

d.h. grub2 nur im MBR und keine neuen (Boot)Partitionen anlegen, kein GPT, kein (U)EFI.

ist das mit grub2 möglich ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Mon Nov 19, 2018 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *Quote:*   

> ist das mit grub2 möglich?

 

Im Prinzip schon, trortzdem lautet die Antwort strenggenommen "jein":

grub2 steht nicht nur im MBR, sondern auch noch irgendwo auf den vorderen unbenutzen Bereichen der Disk. grub-install wird Dir vermutlich eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben, wenn da nicht genügend Platz sein sollte.

Mit grub-mkconfig bekommst Du ein Beispiel für eine grub.cfg für Dein System. Meine Empfehlung ist, diese Deinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen und sie zu benutzen und den ganzen anderen automatischen Schmarrn von grub2 zu vergessen - der ist m.E. nur für Leute gedacht, die sich selbst mit Anleitung und Beispiel keine grub.cfg erstellen können.

Wenn es nicht geht: Rescue-CD bereithalten und mit lilo zurückrollen...

----------

## mike155

Bei grub2 habe ich sämtliche USE-Flags deaktiviert bis auf 'nls'. Dadurch ist die Anzahl de Pakete, die grub2 benötigt, relativ klein.

In GRUB_PLATFORMS in make.conf kannst Du die Plattformen definieren, für die grub2 gebaut wird. Auch hier gilt: weniger ist mehr! Ich habe: GRUB_PLATFORMS ="efi-64 pc".

----------

## Tyrus

Also das Gentoo-Handbuch schreibt dazu folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What is the BIOS boot partition?
> 
> Eine BIOS Bootpartition ist eine sehr kleine Partition (1 bis 2 MB) in welcher Bootloader wie GRUB2 zusätzliche Daten ablegen können, die nicht in den zugeordneten Speicher passen (einige hundert Bytes im Fall des MBR) und die nirgendwo anders platziert werden können.
> ...

 

Ausserdem ist es gut zu wissen das man bei MBR-Layout folgende Einschränkungen hat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Although still supported by most motherboard manufacturers partition tables are considered legacy. Unless working with hardware that is pre-2010, it best to partition a disk using a GUID Partition Table. Readers who must proceed with MBR should acknowledge the following information:
> 
>     Most post-2010 motherboards consider MBR a legacy (supported, but not ideal) boot mode.
> ...

 

Achja es lohnt sich /etc/default/grub zu bearbeiten. Das wird von grub-mkconfig ausgewertet. Dann musste danach nicht soviel manuell nachjustieren an /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Im Optimalfall gar nix. Du kannst noch sys-boot/os-prober einsetzen (einfach mergen - wird dann automatisch von grub-mkconfig genutzt). Das findet dann auch den "Starter" für Windows und erstellt einen passenden Eintrag.

Um zu sagen ob du eine Bios Boot Partition brauchst wäre es gut wenn du mal die Ausgabe von 

```

parted -l

```

hier postest. Liegt daran wo bei dir /dev/sda1 startet wenn die Aussage aus dem Handbuch korrekt ist.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke an Alle für die Antworten.

```
# grub-install /dev/sda
```

hat mir grub2 fehlerlos in den MBR installiert.

Eine Herausforderung war aber die Erstellung der /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Aus der Konfigurationsdatei, erzeugt durch grub-mkconfig, wurde ich nicht schlau.

Hab's dann manuell probiert. Das war aber nicht so einfach, da Dokumentationen

zur manuellen Erstellung einer grub.cfg mit Grub2 eher spärlich zu finden sind.

Unter Grub1 war das besser.

meine  /boot/grub/grub.cfg sieht jedenfalls so aus:

```
# auf welcher Partition ist die Grub2 Konfiguration ( /boot/grub/grub.cfg ) -> /dev/sdb1 = hd1,1

root=hd1,1

timeout=10

menuentry 'Win7-64' {

  set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

  chainloader +1

}

menuentry 'Gentoo64' {

  linux /boot/kernel_gentoo64 root=/dev/sdb1

}
```

Ist minimalistisch, aber funktioniert.

----------

## mv

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> zur manuellen Erstellung einer grub.cfg mit Grub2 eher spärlich zu finden sind.

 

Die Info-Pages beinhalten alle Kommandos und sind m.E. verhältnismäßig klar.

Wenn Du Beispiele für ein luxuriöseres Menu willst (was ich empfehle), kannst Du Dir ja mal grub-cfg-mv anschauen.

----------

